# HEY GUYS, what turns you off?



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

ANTI-FETISH THREAD, WHAT MAKES YOUR DICK DROOP. GO GO GO!


----------



## Kakik (Mar 16, 2010)

Lady Gaga and Sarah Palin.

Sometimes it gets so scared that it actually retracts into my body.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 16, 2010)

fetishes - things i like = things that turn me off


----------



## Morroke (Mar 16, 2010)

Vaginas


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

non virgins


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

Vore, foot fetish, micro, macro, UNrealism, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles (sometimes...)

Those are only the few I could name off the top of my head.

You're in luck Aleu, I'm sadly still a virgin :?


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore, foot fetish, micro, macro, UNrealism, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles



These^


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

Thinking about people having sex. D:


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore, UNrealism, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles (sometimes...)



Those. I deleted a few, as those don't turn me off, or on.


----------



## Browder (Mar 16, 2010)

Scat, puke, and watersports.

Oh god why...


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 16, 2010)

Fat people x.x


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Scat, puke, and watersports.
> 
> Oh god why...



Oh, and those too.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore, foot fetish, micro, macro, UNrealism, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles (sometimes...)
> 
> Those are only the few I could name off the top of my head.
> 
> You're in luck Aleu, I'm sadly still a virgin :?



I don't think you're older than me >.>


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I don't think you're older than me >.>



But I'm of age darling


----------



## Tycho (Mar 16, 2010)

EVERYTHING

ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING


----------



## foxmusk (Mar 16, 2010)

i think the only thing that actually will turn me off are faggy guys, all girly and timid with the finger to their mouth with the little girly voice saying "what can i do for you master?" I'D LIKE YOU TO DIE, THAT'S WHAT YOU COULD DO FOR ME.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2010)

Furries proudly displaying their fetishes for all to see


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> i think the only thing that actually will turn me off are faggy guys, all girly and timid with the finger to their mouth with the little girly voice saying "what can i do for you master?" I'D LIKE YOU TO DIE, THAT'S WHAT YOU COULD DO FOR ME.



This, The stereotypical homosexual is sorta unnerving for me. Quit being overly femmy gents, some is fine but there is a limit for my liking....


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> This, The stereotypical homosexual is sorta unnerving for me. Quit being overly femmy gents, some is fine but there is a limit for my liking....



b-but Big Gay Al is teh awesome! D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 16, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore, micro, macro, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles (sometimes...)



That's amazing, it's like you read my mind.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

*ba-dum-tssh*


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *ba-dum-tssh*



LOL. this wins.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *ba-dum-tssh*



Nice. xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

As for me my turn offs are
watersports, scat, cub, fatties, vore, macro, bondage, gay stuff(like lesbians though), guro, masochism.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Mar 16, 2010)

People/anthros transforming into giant genitals, shit, hyper, slob.  To name a few.  :3


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Uh..vore turns me off. Possibly the westboro baptist church is a big one! XD


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Uh..vore turns me off. Possibly the westboro baptist church is a big one! XD


Even  southern baptists are ashamed of wbc.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Even  southern baptists are ashamed of wbc.



Pretty much everyone is.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Pretty much everyone is.


They just have to much money to care.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2010)

Um... Homework, my family, old people, ugly people, bugs, scary animals, gore...

And this.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Um... Homework, my family, old people, ugly people, bugs, scary animals, gore...
> 
> And this.



What kind of retarted sausages are those strapped to her chest DX

reminds me of one of my favorite band's album covers...


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 16, 2010)

the scat fetish is just oh hell no (if you seriously dont know what it is just dont even bother finding out)
gore fetish is pretty messed up too
other than that im pretty tolerant of other peoples fetishes


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

You know the person in charge of the church is one of 16 people to not be legally inside of great britan. All the 15 others are terrorists. LOL!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 16, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ANTI-FETISH THREAD, WHAT MAKES YOUR DICK DROOP. GO GO GO!



Mops.


----------



## Uro (Mar 16, 2010)

Fat people, and people who take the fandom way too seriously.
I also hate wolf shirts.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Why hate on wolf shirts? Though I think they're a little over the top, what's so bad about them to make your dick drop?


----------



## DissidentLove (Mar 16, 2010)

Malt vinegar.


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Why hate on wolf shirts? Though I think they're a little over the top, what's so bad about them to make your dick drop?



 the one reason why I love power animal shirts


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Someone in my school has that shirt! XD


----------



## Liam (Mar 16, 2010)

Reading the stuff posted in this thread turns me off.

*twitches*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Someone in my school has that shirt! XD



Same here.
...either that, or something similar.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Lol its a girl who has that shirt to and i have not seen her not wearing a wolf shirt once in my life I'm not even kidding... ( ._.)


----------



## Bando (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Someone in my school has that shirt! XD



I've seen a 3 keyboard cat moon shirt at my school. :3


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

OMG!! LOL!! XD I've seen a fail-boat shirt once.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I've seen a 3 keyboard cat moon shirt at my school. :3


I used to have a anon shirt, on the front going "I want you to fight scientology"


----------



## Garreth (Mar 16, 2010)

Browsing FA.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL! Can I have it! xD I have an Obama shirt that has him ripping open his tux and there's a superman costume but instead of an "S" it's an "O" X3


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> LOL! Can I have it! xD I have an Obama shirt that has him ripping open his tux and there's a superman costume but instead of an "S" it's an "O" X3


No mine!  But that's an awesome shirt you have.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

You can thank newbery comics for supplying awsome shirts. There's also an Awesome-o tshirt there I might get for my birthday ;D


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey, someone finally got it! It's much quicker and easier to ask furries what _doesn't_ turn them on, rather than what does.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

what turns FAF on? Dock dildo's and people screaming RAPE!!!! Dx in the forums. Everything else is a turn off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> what turns FAF on? Dock dildo's and people screaming RAPE!!!! Dx in the forums. Everything else is a turn off.


Anywhere else if you screamed rape people would help, in the fandom they'd masturbate.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Not just that, they'd overclock your rape all day and all night WITH a dog dildo! '

And then put it on youtube...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Not just that, they'd overclock your rape all day and all night WITH a dog dildo! '
> 
> And then put it on youtube...


and then complain on livejournal about going to jail for it


You know you're pretty cool.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey thanks! ;D You are to! And they would go on LJ and complain cause they're hungover after yiffing to hard! XD


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Anywhere else if you screamed rape people would help, in the fandom they'd masturbate.



win xD


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

It's FAF, get used to it...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Hey thanks! ;D You are to!


Don't worry this place is full of win.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Like you said, FAF is a lulzfest of drama and your sitting and your computer eating popcorn. I should try that sometime! XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

_All _of the fetishes that furries like.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _All _of the fetishes that furries like.


Says the dude that has a stalker.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Says the dude that has a stalker.


Lolwut? He can has stalker? :3

And yes H&K I must agree with you on this one.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Lolwut? He can has stalker? :3
> 
> And yes H&K I must agree with you on this one.


Heckler & Koch has been rule 34'd before.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> _All _of the fetishes that furries like.



-glomps-


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Has he really? O_O


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Heckler & Koch has been rule 34'd before.



It's rule 34, after all...


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm just gonna' go along cause' i have no clue what rule 34 is.... (i feel left out)


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I'm just gonna' go along cause' i have no clue what rule 34 is.... (i feel left out)



if it exists there is porn of it.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

I wouldn't doubt that at all. It is H&K to we are talking about. :O (no offense H&K XD)


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -glomps-


ohai wanna yiff


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Has he really? O_O


He rp's in a funny way, it's funny cause this one artist crushed on him hard, drew porn of his fursona balls deep in the artist's fursona and found out he's straight and was totally crushed.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

LOL! That just made my day right there! XD  Damn H&K got rashed on...


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He rp's in a funny way, it's funny cause this one artist crushed on him hard, drew porn of his fursona balls deep in the artist's fursona and found out he's straight and was totally crushed.


That's not completely true. I talked to him on XBL because he was hilariously stereotypical and I pretended to be 5x the furfag I am. He took it a bit too far and drew porn that he _claimed _was of my "fursona". Whether or not he told the truth, we will never know.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ohai wanna yiff



again? DX


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not completely true. I talked to him on XBL because he was hilariously stereotypical and I pretended to be 5x the furfag I am. He took it a bit too far and drew porn that he _claimed _was of my "fursona". Whether or not he told the truth, we will never know.


Shit man it's lonelykistune, I could've told you what was gonna happen.
He's not called *lonely*kistune for nothing.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's not completely true. I talked to him on XBL because he was hilariously stereotypical and I pretended to be 5x the furfag I am. He took it a bit too far and drew porn that he _claimed _was of my "fursona". Whether or not he told the truth, we will never know.


So he's a steryotipical lying bastard? :O


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Shit man it's lonelykistune, I could've told you what was gonna happen.
> He's not called *lonely*kistune for nothing.


True, but still. He liked messing with me so it could have been a joke.



AleutheWolf said:


> again? DX



I'll yiff you all day every day baby


----------



## icecold24 (Mar 16, 2010)

My reflection.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but still. He liked messing with me so it could have been a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll yiff you all day every day baby


He was messing with you in _that way.


*_grabs camera*


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

It's just human nature to laugh at other people. But I see your point that he took it too far.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He was messing with you in _that way.
> 
> 
> *_grabs camera*


You know him, ask him. You know my normal internets name right? Don't post it if you do.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

*Takes U.S. media*


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll yiff you all day every day baby


but i'm tired TwT


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know him, ask him. You know my normal internets name right? Don't post it if you do.


Dude, I asked he wanted you inside him.


----------



## Leon (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> but i'm tired TwT


 
I'll wake you up. :V


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll wake you up. :V



oh you X3


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, H&K really sounds unlucky there D=.
Anyways, as far as turn offs, I dunno. Fat, any bodily hair, really bad skin, but those are obvious. And for another thing, I sure as hell am not turned _ON_ by any of the weird/crazy stereotypical furry fetishes.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude, I asked he wanted you inside him.


that's cute... ._.'


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude, I asked he wanted you inside him.


I don't believe you. D=



AleutheWolf said:


> but i'm tired TwT



Don't worry, I'll wake you up, if you catch my drift...


----------



## Xipoid (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> non virgins




So after you have sex with someone, do you turn yourself off and/or do they no longer interest you sexually? Or is it just the premise of a partner who is not "pure"?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> that's cute... ._.'


Have you seen the kirby valentine?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't believe you. D=
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, I'll wake you up, if you catch my drift...


I'm thinking that H&K is gonna' overclock you in bed... I would run, like now.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Have you seen the kirby valentine?


No i have not. What's that?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 16, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> So after you have sex with someone, do you turn yourself off and/or do they no longer interest you sexually? Or is it just the premise of a partner who is not "pure"?



the premise of a partner who isn't pure. 
Them losing their virginity to me doesn't count.



OnlyWolf said:


> I'm thinking that H&K is gonna' overclock you in bed... I would run, like now.



bah


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> No i have not. What's that?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


I'VE SEEN THAT BEFORE!!!! DX MY EYES THEY ARE BLEEDING!!! HELP ME! Dx


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> the premise of a partner who isn't pure.
> Them losing their virginity to me doesn't count.
> 
> 
> ...


What about me


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What about me


Didn't you already lose your virginity via FAF?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Didn't you already lose your virginity via FAF?


Nope.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 16, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nope.


I'm pretty sure you did. :O

Mabey to lonleykitsune! XD


----------



## ThreeDog (Mar 16, 2010)

Genetalia.

Penis or vagina = flop.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 16, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Didn't you already lose your virginity via FAF?


Nah, you lose your soul to faf not your virginity.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, you lose your soul to faf not your virginity.


Then how many people lost their souls? '


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Then how many people lost their souls? '


I've seen some people make a hundred comments in a day O-o


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Then how many people lost their souls? '


Millions, perhaps billions.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Millions, perhaps billions.


over 9000?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen some people make a hundred comments in a day O-o


That's 100 steps lower in hell! OMG!!

And yes it IS over 9000!!1!!!11


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Mar 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ANTI-FETISH THREAD, WHAT MAKES YOUR DICK DROOP. GO GO GO!



You do.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do.


that hurts. Don't rash on the poor kid. :O


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do.


That's a burn


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's a burn


So did you actually talk to lonelykitsune or are you just BSing me? >_>


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So did you actually talk to lonelykitsune or are you just BSing me? >_>


Lol you're freaking out about that. xD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You do.



Harsh... but somewhat funny.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So did you actually talk to lonelykitsune or are you just BSing me? >_>


Yeeeeaaahhhh I kinda stopped talking to him when he went, "sooo what you doing tonight cutey?"


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeeeeaaahhhh I kinda stopped talking to him when he went, "sooo what you doing tonight cutey?"


I'm getting nervous.... ('._.)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

2girls1cup


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I'm getting nervous.... ('._.)


I ejected before I got rule 34'd by him.


----------



## Aleu (Mar 17, 2010)

I haven't been rule 34'd...so I don't exist?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I ejected before I got rule 34'd by him.


Thank you! :O He could have come at you with a video of baby fur porn or some shit!


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I haven't been rule 34'd...so I don't exist?


brb drawing porn :V


OnlyWolf said:


> Thank you! :O He could have come at you with a video of baby fur porn or some shit!


Nah, he's just flammingly gay.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing porn :V



2girls1cup?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeeeeaaahhhh I kinda stopped talking to him when he went, "sooo what you doing tonight cutey?"


You need to ask him about me though, do it for _SCIENCE!_


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> brb drawing porn :V
> 
> Nah, he's just flammingly gay.


*Gets a pimp to bitch slap you*


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 2girls1cup?


2 girls 1 cup is not as bad as some of the stuff I've seen... trust me... ><'


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You need to ask him about me though, do it for _SCIENCE!_


I'll do it! FOR _SCIENCE!_


HAXX said:


> 2girls1cup?


brb drawing haxx &heckler1cup :V


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll do it! FOR _SCIENCE!_
> 
> brb drawing haxx &heckler1cup :V


I'm in make it a 3 way!! xD  for _SCIENCE_


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll do it! FOR _SCIENCE!_
> 
> brb drawing haxx &heckler1cup :V



Hey I would never do that... =[


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> I'll wake you up. :V


 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Don't worry, I'll wake you up, if you catch my drift...


 
Beat you to it. :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Its tempting because its Heckler, but we have no cup. Looks like its impossible.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey I would never do that... =[


rule 34 never lies :V


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Its tempting because its Heckler, but we have no cup. Looks like its impossible.


It's called the red cups commonly served at parties.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> rule 34 never lies :V


 
While on the subject, Dragon tales rule 34... Mind bleach is not strong enough...


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> While on the subject, Dragon tales rule 34... Mind bleach is not strong enough...


I might just go kill myself now....


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> While on the subject, Dragon tales rule 34... Mind bleach is not strong enough...


I've seen it.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen it.


I now pity you! :O


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> While on the subject, Dragon tales rule 34... Mind bleach is not strong enough...



...I do not want to see. That's probably another turn-off for me.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've seen it.


ASK LONELYKITSUNE NOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> ASK LONELYKITSUNE NOOOOOOOOOW


I pm'd him, he's not on at the moment.


OnlyWolf said:


> I now pity you! :O


I fapped :V


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I pm'd him, he's not on at the moment.
> 
> I fapped :V


I have a neuce in my closet...'bout time i used it. XD


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I pm'd him, he's not on at the moment.
> 
> I fapped :V


On FAF or on something else? Cause he enver gets on his FAF account.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I have a neuce in my closet...'bout time i used it. XD


----------



## Aleu (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I fapped :V



how do sharks fap?


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


>


Why does this have to be so true!! D;


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> On FAF or on something else? Cause he enver gets on his FAF account.


I'll email him then.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how do sharks fap?


I'll show you, if you get in bed with me


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> how do sharks fap?


Do you wanna know?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll email him then.


You know my real e-name right?


----------



## Aleu (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Do you wanna know?



i asked the question didn't I?


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i asked the question didn't I?


Lemme show you, here get into my van :V


Heckler & Koch said:


> You know my real e-name right?


yes you told me


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Lemme show you, here get into my van :V
> 
> yes you told me


Hey she's mine man, she gets into my van >=[


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey she's mine man, she gets into my van >=[


I do belive she get's into pedo-bear's van?


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Mar 17, 2010)

MY family. Because that would be weird if they didn't.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> I do belive she get's into pedo-bear's van?


She is of age, so no.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> She is of age, so no.


Damn.... :c


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Oh yeah by the way, who is Attaman? Cause' everyone's sig/avy is covered with a broom and I know he has something to do with it...


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Hey she's mine man, she gets into my van >=[


 
I beg to differ. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> Oh yeah by the way, who is Attaman? Cause' everyone's sig/avy is covered with a broom and I know he has something to do with it...


http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66018&page=12


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> I beg to differ. :V


No you have zrcalo, Aleu is mine!


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No you have zrcalo, Aleu is mine!


They're both mine.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> They're both mine.


Fine.

Both of us with her at once.


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol i was looking at that for the past 45 minutes.... WTF BROOMS FTW! XD


----------



## OnlyWolf (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine.
> 
> Both of us with her at once.


can I tape it? :O


----------



## Takun (Mar 17, 2010)

You Harley.  You turn me off.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

OnlyWolf said:


> can I tape it? :O


No.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Fine.
> 
> Both of us with her at once.


That works for me. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> No.
> 
> 
> That works for me. :V


Can I tape it and sell it at furry cons and earn a killing and give you 10% of the profit?


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> No.
> 
> 
> That works for me. :V


So how are we gonna do it? Switch back and forth between holes?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore, foot fetish, micro, macro, UNrealism, chubbies, diaper/cub, tenticles


 I don't think this thread really counts for me but if it did it would be these.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So how are we gonna do it? Switch back and forth between holes?


Heckler get her back, Leon get her front.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Heckler get her back, Leon get her front.


He gets her mouth, I get everything on the other end.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 17, 2010)

Girls, and all sorts of stuff O_O Mostly girls though...
Fat people, gross old men, old people, public displays of straight affection, getting cum in my eye, blah, blah, blah... yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> He gets her mouth, I get everything on the other end.


Hold up gotta take the lense cap off.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> So how are we gonna do it? Switch back and forth between holes?


No, I get the front.



CannonFodder said:


> Can I tape it and sell it at furry cons and earn a killing and give you 10% of the profit?


 
Make it 50% and it's a deal.



Heckler & Koch said:


> He gets her mouth, I get everything on the other end.


 
I disagree.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> No, I get the front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well too bad, you're not even 18 yet so you can't even do her legally! I sure can though


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Well too bad, you're not even 18 yet so you can't even do her legally! I sure can though


 
Yeah, but she likes me more.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Yeah, but she likes me more.


Nuh uh, she likes me more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> Yeah, but she likes me more.


Jeez guys, my camera's battery doesn't even last longer than a razor phone hurry up.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Jeez guys, my camera's battery doesn't even last longer than a razor phone hurry up.


How are we gunna do her if she isn't here?


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, she likes me more.


I think you have a pretty serious case of denial.



CannonFodder said:


> Jeez guys, my camera's battery doesn't even last longer than a razor phone hurry up.


 
Well to bad. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> How are we gunna do her if she isn't here?


-_- now I'm gonna have to rewind my dvd


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> I think you have a pretty serious case of denial.
> 
> 
> 
> Well to bad. :V


I am not in denial. She likes me more and we make love under the moonlight every night >=[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

You, yes YOU!
YOU ARE THE REASON WHY THERE IS WORLD HUNGER AND CIRNO TURN OFF! YOU SHOULD BE DELETED.

[/you]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not in denial. She likes me more and we make love under the moonlight every night >=[


What if it is cloudy?


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I am not in denial. She likes me more and we make love under the moonlight every night >=[


 
I guess I can let you dream.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> What if it is cloudy?


Then we do things inside that I can't tell you.



leon said:


> I guess I can let you dream.


You're the one dreaming! >=[


----------



## Bando (Mar 17, 2010)

Lol, this thread.


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Then we do things inside that I can't tell you.
> 
> 
> You're the one dreaming! >=[


 
You wish. :3c


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

yiff


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Stop cockblocking leon!


----------



## inuyasharlz (Mar 17, 2010)

Turnoff? Guys with Vaginas. (Sorry dudes) Turn-on? Girls with Dicks. Go figure.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

cronlv16 said:


> This thread


 
This too. :\/


----------



## Leon (Mar 17, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Stop cockblocking leon!


Where did this cock blockeage happen?


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2010)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ANTI-FETISH THREAD, WHAT MAKES YOUR DICK DROOP. GO GO GO!



Furry porn


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 17, 2010)

leon said:


> This too. :\/



so sorry. bro
:]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2010)

Fatties.


----------



## Barak (Mar 17, 2010)

Micheal Jackson


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Usually anything dealing with feces, urine, cub, bestiality, beatings, pain, & stuff like that.

Other things would be overdoing cock & breast sizes, too much cum, and plumping of characters to Godzilla proportions. O_O


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

autism


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> autism


 Definitely. Also Michael Jackson the One-Man Freak Show (it died, stop talking about it), tards, inflation, cub, scat and "herms" (the term is misused)


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 17, 2010)

diaper doesnt=cub D:


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 17, 2010)

Oooh and diaperfurs!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Definitely. Also Michael Jackson the One-Man Freak Show (it died, stop talking about it), tards, inflation, cub, scat and "herms" (the term is misused)


Definitly.
"Herm" is really useless as it's misused term.
Michael Jackson.. is kinda creepy but I don't care he slept with young guys.

Also, Weeabos turn me off.


----------



## Bir (Mar 17, 2010)

Skinnies.

And diaper fetishes. 

Eww.


----------



## sanguine666 (Mar 17, 2010)

I can tolerate almost anything, except talking about cubs / younglings, scat, vometing... that is always the worst. There are other things but i would be here all night


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Bir said:


> Skinnies.
> 
> And diaper fetishes.
> 
> Eww.



I agree on diaper fetishes and skinnies but that doesn't mean I like fatties in boxers.


----------



## furatail (Mar 17, 2010)

Negative and bitter people turn me off. My wife still hasn't learned that I'm not in the mood if she starts in on cynical remarks. 
As for porn, nothing really turns me off. There's just a lot of stuff that does nothing for me, might make me laugh, or might make me feel squeamish for a second but it won't turn me off.


----------



## Telnac (Mar 17, 2010)

Celluloid legs, dirty and nasty feet (nice legs & feet are my major turn on, stands to reason that funky legs & feed would turn me off!)

Seeing a dude's cock (other than my own.)  Sorry, ladies... no threesomes with two guys if I'm one of the dudes.

Ultra flabby tits.  Seriously, wear a bra if you have giant boulders!


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 17, 2010)

porn of any type, anything that comes out of the body (scat, puke, cum, etc) except blood (I love blood hehe), unrealistic (hate when something claims to be a lizard and looks like a my lil pony), macro (when it's just one part), massively disproportionate, cubs,  genital shots...


----------



## torachi (Mar 17, 2010)

Vomit and/or lung butter. And the smell of pussy ragging all day with no shower.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 17, 2010)

Lots and lots and lots and lots of furries and furry stuff.


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 17, 2010)

Furries. ]:


----------



## Aara (Mar 17, 2010)

Furry porn in general.


Especially if its really _detailed_ furry porn, if you know what I mean...


That and scat, vomiting, fatties, old people, vore, cub, pedophilia, beastiality and incest.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

groupies


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread is still going? Figured it would be locked.


----------



## X (Mar 17, 2010)

scat, pissing, dickgirls (the ones with balls), hyper, diapers, babyfurs, fat, inflation, gore, vore (all kinds), vomiting, "mature", and some other things i can't remember.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Males.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Males.



Even myself?? I'ma scamper my ass over to Columbus and prove you otherwise!


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Even myself?? I'ma scamper my ass over to Columbus and prove you otherwise!


 
Sorry, if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone. D: *patpats*

And there are a lot of males in this fandom.  xD


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Sorry, if I make an exception for you, I have to make an exception for everyone.  D:  *patpats*



v_v True enough. Worth a try anyways


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Males.


ilu


----------



## quayza (Mar 17, 2010)

Super Chubbies, Scat, diaper, inflation, puke, watersports and hyper muscle types.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

Almost anything that isn't "normal" furry sex, I guess. Genders aren't really important, although I don't get herms. I usually just try to pretend the herms don't have cocks.

Also, the anatomy must be fairly normal. I really don't like the way some anime-style furry artists exaggerate the female body, primarily ass and tits, because the female body is already a beautiful thing and they're completely ruining it.

EDIT:
Also, some species. I can't think of all right now, but mostly horses and avians. Hope I'm not offending anyone when saying that, but that's just how I feel.

Of course there are more species, like bugs and many others, but they're hardly ever used. The fandom is mostly canids, dragons, or other things that are pleasing to the eye.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Males.



There are only males in the fandom.

Why don't you find males attractive like gays do?
They like...
Have...
A
Deformed...
Penis.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 17, 2010)

Every fetish in the fandom turns me off.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Also, the anatomy must be fairly normal. I really don't like the way some anime-style furry artists exaggerate the female body, primarily ass and tits, because the female body is already a beautiful thing and they're completely ruining it.


This.  Like.  A gazillion times over.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 17, 2010)

I agree, oversized stuff is a turn off for me....hell, I'm not even that fond of overtly sized tits IRL let alone in ma yiffies


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 17, 2010)

oprah winfrey, lady gaga, britney spears those just it die instantly


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This.  Like.  A gazillion times over.


And maybe it's just me, but I'm also creeped out by how these artists are usually men. Not very young ones, either.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree, oversized stuff is a turn off for me....hell, I'm not even that fond of overtly sized tits IRL let alone in ma yiffies



yea i hate those giant oversized tits ^^ i like it when there just the right size XD


----------



## Tommy (Mar 17, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree, oversized stuff is a turn off for me....hell, I'm not even that fond of overtly sized tits IRL let alone in ma yiffies



That's another one for me. I don't get why people have the need to draw things like that.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Every fetish in the fandom turns me off.


This


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 17, 2010)

Nylak said:


> This.  Like.  A gazillion times over.



Agreed. Fully.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 17, 2010)

Horrible gross things that are an instant bonerkill to stumble across accidentally: Poor hygeine, bathroom stuff, bestiality, infantilism and/or cub, mutilation and guro.

Things that are not necessarily a bonerkill to see but are still too weird to get off to: Badly drawn porn, ultra-fatties (curves are nice, rolls are not), ridiculous musculature, extreme macro/micro, bizzare transformations, pregnancy (male or otherwise), inflation, vore, cocks/tits bigger than your torso, and other physical impossibilities.

Anything else is generally OK, even if it's not a personal kink of mine.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Horrible gross things that are an instant bonerkill to stumble across accidentally: Poor hygeine, bathroom stuff, bestiality, infantilism and/or cub, mutilation and guro.
> 
> Things that are not necessarily a bonerkill to see but are still too weird to get off to: Badly drawn porn, ultra-fatties (curves are nice, rolls are not), ridiculous musculature, extreme macro/micro, bizzare transformations, pregnancy (male or otherwise), inflation, vore, cocks/tits bigger than your torso, and other physical impossibilities.
> 
> Anything else is generally OK, even if it's not a personal kink of mine.


All of those.. including most fake bullshit (moaning, boobs, muscles, tan, attitude, so on.) douchebaggery, most serious humiliation.. and other things I can't think of. Uggos maybe. :<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 17, 2010)

Pretty much what the two above said.

Anything that isn't normal or excessive.


----------



## RetroCorn (Mar 17, 2010)

Scat, gore and most females. Also really REALLY hyper stuff doesn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

males and any of your weird fetishes.


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> males and any of your weird fetishes.


DON'T JUDGE ME MY PANTS SHITTING DICKNIPPLE DOG MAN FETISH IS _NORMAL!_ DAMN YOU MUNDANES!


----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> DON'T JUDGE ME MY PANTS SHITTING DICKNIPPLE DOG MAN FETISH IS _NORMAL!_ DAMN YOU MUNDANES!


0_0 THAT MADE SO MUCH FUCKING SENSE!


----------



## iBolt! (Mar 17, 2010)

Humans.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't like scat fetish, gay, necrophilia, gore, guts or anything like that... and I _especially_ don't like cub.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Deleted because I don't know how to remove posts*


----------



## Browder (Mar 17, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Humans.



Guess your strand of the gene pool is pretty much doomed huh? You could always try to make Manbearpig.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Guess your strand of the gene pool is pretty much doomed huh? You could always try to make Manbearpig.


 Al Gore disapproves.


----------



## Viva (Mar 17, 2010)

The three "ore"'s turn me off.  Big time.

Gore
Vore
Manwhores


----------



## Mentova (Mar 17, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> Humans.


Have fun never being sexually satisfied and having a broken brain then.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Mar 17, 2010)

porn, vore, yiff, scat, necrophilia, really anything that involves sexual/creepy themes

I hates 'em all


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Toyota


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 18, 2010)

limp penis.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> limp penis.


XD Lovely.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 18, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> XD Lovely.



oh and you.
just you.


----------



## Leon (Mar 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oh and you.
> just you.


 
What about me? :[


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

leon said:


> What about me? :[



You turn Zrcalo on with your penis.
Go - go


OK GO


Anyway...
What no
Lame gamer nerdy horny fat guys in rage - wait that goes for everynyan.


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 18, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You turn Zrcalo on with your penis.
> Go - go
> 
> 
> ...



*jumps on leon*


----------



## Leon (Mar 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *jumps on leon*


 
Obby, you get down to it don't ya. ;D


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 18, 2010)

leon said:


> Obby, you get down to it don't ya. ;D



no... there was one of those giant bees behind me.


----------



## Leon (Mar 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> no... there was one of those giant bees behind me.


 
I believe you.

Now drop ya drawers. >:]


----------



## Something Clever (Mar 18, 2010)

Other than the specific fetishes mentioned before (Vore, scat, watersports etc) I really dislike facial hair (beyond *light* stubble) and obesity.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Mar 18, 2010)

Work.


----------



## slorrel (Mar 18, 2010)

http://scrapetv.com/News/News Pages/Health/Images/naked-fat-guy.jpg

This! *spew!*


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *jumps on leon*





leon said:


> Obby, you get down to it don't ya. ;D




Have fun, while I rock the world with my epic mind that is doing everything too right.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Mar 18, 2010)

cock sucking, it's a total turn off to me. I can't even watch it online it turns my stomach


----------



## Ratte (Mar 18, 2010)

This thread.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 18, 2010)

Most people in the fandom. :<


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

SugarMental said:


> Most people in the fandom. :<



I am happy I am not in any lame fandom.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 18, 2010)

Shit, vomit, pedophilia, pussy guys, nagging, fat, emo / scene bullshit, nudity thrown into movies / games / whatever where it isn't necessary for the story, sexism, polyamory or threesomes, vagina, tiny dicks, baldness, stink, pimples, back hair, 
and the list goes on...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 18, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Shit, vomit, pedophilia, pussy guys, nagging, fat, emo / scene bullshit, nudity thrown into movies / games / whatever where it isn't necessary for the story, sexism, polyamory or threesomes, vagina, tiny dicks, baldness, stink, pimples, back hair,
> and the list goes on...


Aren't you just listing everything abotu male furries?


----------

